# Headphones for Galaxy S3: Mic + control: great sound



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey everyone 

I went through the tons of threads under this one for good headphones for an Android phone. Looking for a good set for my galaxy S3. here are the main considerations, i've been using the samsung HS130 till now 

1. Need the volume and call answer switch on the headphone plus mic 
2. The samsung's sound quality is pretty good would look for better 
3. price of 1k to 1.5k 
4. durable; the samsungs typically last a year then either one side goes dead or the switch dies 


The options that I've shortlisted from all your answers seem to be 
1. Samsung HS130 (Rs. 700): tried trusted, the only problem is that I might get stuck with a fake (that's already happened once)
2. Soundmagic E10s (2K): Expensive, no volume key but people tell me the sound quality is amazing 
3. SoundMAGIC ES18S (Rs. 800): No volume key, has mic, build quality is not good but people love the sound quality 
4. Xaiomi Piston 3 (Rs. 1k to 1.7k): Volume key, has a mic, very well balanced sound. No clue if the sellers for this are genuine

So what should I buy and are there any options that I've missed out on this?


----------



## ankushv (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm using the standard s3 headphones on my s4 too . I find them better than my stock s4 headphones . Try the Samsung estore . May be you may find them there .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2015)

yup, the samsung headphones are pretty decent for the price. But then the idea was that if I am going to spend money then why not get something better.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2015)

Piston 3 sells for 999 on mi.com/in

ES18 aren't that durable so I doubt ES18s would be any different.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Piston 3 sells for 999 on mi.com/in
> 
> ES18 aren't that durable so I doubt ES18s would be any different.



+2,agreed both points


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2015)

will give this site a try. I guess after reading a lot of reviews it seems that the pistons are pretty much the best choice out there


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 4, 2015)

Most people in my circle who own P3 said they are garbage and not VFM. Even LS of my P2 stopped working after 6 months. 

Whereas my SM ES18 lasted for more than a year with heavier usage and then gave up.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh...  That makes life harder. Seems that the one i was planning to buy is not all that good


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 5, 2015)

People, any feedback on the Piston 3. Should i go for them or not


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 9, 2015)

Help people...  Don't leave me hanging


----------



## chandhu (Oct 9, 2015)

I recently got cowon ek2... build quality seems good but should be handled with care... sound is very balanced... people say it has kind of neutral sound... not bassy... If you prefer bassy sound, this may not be the choice... Quality wise, the bass and mids are too good... You will be hearing lots of details...  treble is a bit less refined... but you cant complain at this price point... 

you'll be getting the mic but not volume controls...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 14, 2015)

Seems like the only option now that the piston 3 are out of stock


----------



## chandhu (Oct 15, 2015)

Another best thing about it is less distortion. You will hear almost no distortion at moderate volume levels.
Treble may be a bit problem if you are coming from bassy and dark sound signatures. Get used to it and you will enjoy the music.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 15, 2015)

cool ... BTW heard that the Mi Piston 3 was available for some time today ... it's out of stock now ... is this how popular this is ? sold out in hours


----------



## chandhu (Oct 16, 2015)

They are available all the time till last week. This out of stock scene is this week only i think.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 18, 2015)

just got the MI in ear phones (Piston 3). Sound good off the bat, let's see what happens once burn in is done . Buttons work perfectly with my Galaxy S3 (I9300)


----------



## Mizanurification (Oct 18, 2015)

You satisfied? 

I want to buy a new IEM too. KZ ED9 is OOS.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 23, 2015)

Ok so have had the MI in ear sets for a week. My review.

 Sound quality is pretty good, better than even some sony and skullcandy sets. Bass is a little low, but then its very well balanced. 

The buttons work perfectly with my Samsung Galaxy s3. 

The cable feels flimsy and the joints might not be able to take too many pulls. But they say it has Kevlar to protect it

Joints all have a proper plastic cover to protect them. 

It hardly has any wind noise or rubbing noise from clothes. So good stuff if you want to workout with these.

Quite high sound output and good isolation. You'll hardly ever need to go to full volume 

From what people tell me the mic is good and catches sound quite well. Very clear for making calls 

Amazing case that came with it. Love the quality of it, sure that atleast a 100 bucks of the price have gone into that


----------



## muditpopli (Dec 19, 2015)

Cowon em1. I am also using this one with my s3 and ipad mini


----------

